# Hallo all u fellow vapers



## Vaping Jakes (17/10/13)

Hi to all,
I'm from Gauteng, and have been vaping for about 4 months, and no analogues since.
Have been reading up on this new hobby of mine, and decided I have to join in the fun you guys are having on this forum. Hoping to expand my knowledge, in order to go the modding route.

will be seeing u all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Melinda (17/10/13)

Hi There Vaping Jakes, welcome to the forum, this is the fun side of the island

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

Hello there and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Welcome Jakes.. What are setup are you currently running?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Jakes (17/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Welcome Jakes.. What are setup are you currently running?


Using the standard Kanger Evod starter kit, with a mini protank, and stacks of different liqua flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

mini protank is awesome!!! have one on my itaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Nothing wrong with the evods. nice to have a new vaper on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Almost identical to my 1st kit.
Welcome!

I was addicted to Liqua's Tiramisu in the 1st 2 months of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/10/13)

Hi Jakes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

hi jakes and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (18/10/13)

awesome stuff, welcome dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Welcome bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/8/16)

Welcome!


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Welcome bud and enjoy your stay on this awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (15/8/16)

Hey, there's lots to learn here. Hope you have success staying off the stinkies.


----------



## Cespian (15/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------

